#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  vieren jullie nieuwjaar

## moi85

Ik zou graag willen weten wat jullie of jullie nieuwjaar vieren of niet .
en met vieren bedoel ik gewoon met je ouders enzo.

----------


## Tha Girl

Nope, geen van beiden. Al doen ze er hier thuis wel wat aan... Kben de party-pooper!  :Smilie:  

Da Girl

----------


## Miljonair

> _Geplaatst door moi85_ 
> *Ik zou graag willen weten wat jullie of jullie nieuwjaar vieren of niet .
> en met vieren bedoel ik gewoon met je ouders enzo.*


Ben je gek  :gek:  . Wat ik wel doe is met mijn vrienden het nieuwjaar vieren met vuurwerk en vervolgens feesten, maar dat doet iedereen.

----------


## Reposent

> _Geplaatst door Miljonair_ 
> *Ben je gek  . Wat ik wel doe is met mijn vrienden het nieuwjaar vieren met vuurwerk en vervolgens feesten, maar dat doet iedereen.*


Iedereen? Ik niet.....  :blij:

----------

